# NAGD!: Mann Dove Copy



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey everyone. Got another NGD here, and another story to continue my hot streak of luck! About a month or so ago I picked up a Fender Champ Silverface for 20 bucks. 

Yesterday I hit it again. The night previous, I was browsing the local classifieds while talking to my buddy on the phone about the Canucks. I stumbled upon a Mann Dover copy for $130 bucks. I called and an older lady answered. I told her to hold it for tomorrow afternoon. So around 6:30 I head to there house and picked it up.


Here are some pictures of the new Mann. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

30 bucks?!?!?!!? Right on.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice find!


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 19, 2012)

Beauty find! How does it play?


----------

